# My Second Plywood Tank



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Im going back to school tomorrow, and will start my wood classes in a week or so. You can build whatever you want in the class, so I think im going to build a 240gallon tank.

I may build this 240gal tank out of Oak Plywood, this will cost a little more... but also looks great just like my Birch 150Gallon.

The tank will be complete with Tank/Stand/Canopy/lights.

Tank 96"L x 24"W x 24"T

Everything will be similar to my 150gallon, but with a couple better ideas.

*This tank WILL be sold*, I am not keeping it. If everything goes well, I will build another after it. The 240Gal will be sold at a good price, please dont ask,... I don't know how much yet, but i will say once finished.

All info will be listed, just like done on my 150Gallon's topic, Including progress pics.

If you have any Questions, feel free to PM or Email me. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dam bro you should start a lil business in your garage and build tanks then sell them


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Fresh said:


> dam bro you should start a lil business in your garage and build tanks then sell them


 This has ran thru my head many times, along with alot of other ideas. We will see how this 240Gallon tank goes. Dave


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow this should be sweet! I really like your 150


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Yea i look forward to seein it to. Do you have your other tank up and running??


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Doug said:


> Yea i look forward to seein it to. Do you have your other tank up and running??


 Nope, my 150 Gallon is yet to be finished. I just got my epoxy, and im not to sure about it. I might just get my tank sprayed with a truck bed liner tomorrow, and send the epoxy back.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

how long will it take you to build it?


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

do you have to take your take somewhere to get it sprayed with bedliner or can you buy that somewhere? would the bedliner hold up? also why arent you going to use the epoxy?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hey congrats man








love the threads very informative and lots of pics







thanks for sharing your building process with us all


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

my 3rd tank is gonna be 16feet long lmao


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

pinchy said:


> how long will it take you to build it?


Depends how many hours I work on it a day. Once im started, I might be able to figure out how long untill its complete.

Bryang, yes I can take the tank to get sprayed. There is also stuff that you can buy to do it yourself. Paints on very nice, I may also consider it. Bed liners are very tuff, thick and water proof. You can buy truck liner stuff that you can roller the paint on to almost anything, people also use it in there boats for holding tanks.

NIKE, thanks... I like giving info out so others can learn and use my info to build tanks. I know how hard it was myself to find info to get started.

CretinHOP, you keep telling me about this. Once you get started I will belive you,..







.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Yeah, it should really be sweet from what your 150 looks like sofar!


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

how much do you think you would sell a 240g for?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

bryang said:


> how much do you think you would sell a 240g for?


 I dont know yet man, I will say later like I posted above.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

sorry didnt read it through all the way, good luck with the tank. Too bad you live soo far away because id be interested in getting one


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

bryang said:


> sorry didnt read it through all the way, good luck with the tank. Too bad you live soo far away because id be interested in getting one


Hehe, np. I can send a tank, shipping might cost you more than the tank itself tho...







Dave.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

hey when you can get some plans and info togeather let me know I really want ot know how to do it


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Your tanks have an awesome design and look well finished. Good luck selling the 240, wish I lived closer!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

oh oh ship the tank to me.. i live in WA bout 3 hours south of BC


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> oh oh ship the tank to me.. i live in WA bout 3 hours south of BC :laugh:


 Hell, if u only live 3 hrs south, go pick it up. Look s like it would be worth the drive to me (i'm sure others would agree)







Just make sure you take about 2 buddies as i'm sure it is quite heavy :nod:


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

are you gonna use the same exact design, just a larger scale, or something completely new and radical? lol....wicked tank btw...


----------

